# GROUPERS!



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

More deep water grouper pics from the "HOG WILD" for charter info please call 850-934-1743 the third pic is all scamp, and the last one is a 125lb warsaw....none of these are the sameas last time, there from the last two weeks.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Ronnie Hogue does it AGAIN!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

JESUS!!!!!!!


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

Awesome fishing!:hotsun:bowdown:bowdown

We were at daybreak cleaning fish this afternoon and some guys came in with some scamp. I asked them for the bodies since they were going to throw them away. I cut the throats out...Never had the throats, but I am gonna try'em.

Good job guys!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jmartintcb (6/27/2008)*Awesome fishing!:hotsun:bowdown:bowdown
> 
> We were at daybreak cleaning fish this afternoon and some guys came in with some scamp. I asked them for the bodies since they were going to throw them away. I cut the throats out...Never had the throats, but I am gonna try'em.
> 
> Good job guys!


grouper throats..... MMMMMMM :hungry


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

they are the best for sure!


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

I am gonna have to take a trip on the Hog Wild one of these days...
Nice Fish!


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE GROUPER! :letsdrink


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

I guess Im gonna have to folow him out there and see where hi's fishin....Those are some big sows. sweet!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i like the grouper cheeks as sashimi with some soy and siracha. dam you just cant beat that. i eat it as im cleaning the fish.

mmmmmm..


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Bubba Squid (7/1/2008)*I guess Im gonna have to folow him out there and see where hi's fishin....Those are some big sows. sweet!


Get ready to head way offshore and fish in 600+' of water.

Sweet catch!


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

Messin with a man's secret spots is like messin with his woman...



Following charters & sneekin spots is a great way to get shot or run over...:blownaway.



I know you're only kidding though..


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

MMMMMM Scamp! One of the gulf's best tasting fish! :hungry Congrats to capt. and crew.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

NOW THAT ISGROUPER CATCHING.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *jrbagadoughnuts (7/2/2008)*Messin with a man's secret spots is like messin with his woman...
> 
> Following charters & sneekin spots is a great way to get shot or run over...:blownaway.
> 
> I know you're only kidding though..


I dont think there are Capts that stupid out there to shoot or run someone over. Hell im fishing "my private spots" and charter boats come right on top of me and fish. These are #s that no one is supposed to have. Every single part of the gulf is open to anyone. I got to get radar. That would be a long day pulling those fish up from 600ft. Damn!!


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

That is a long crank. Thats why Im a fan of the electramate.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't really know how deep they were fishing on that trip. Just guessing from the electric reels and what I heard about one of their previous deep drop trips.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Are those both Warsaw in the first pic?

Harry


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

Shoot, the charters I worked on, all the captains were packin heat, they also didn't take kindly to "weekend warriors" as they called em',



sliding up on any of thier money makin spots....sure the gulf if open to everyone, but not my secret numbers...nor their's...if you stumble across 



one of them by mistake...cool....but following me out ..I don't think so...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *jrbagadoughnuts (7/3/2008)*Shoot, the charters I worked on, all the captains were packin heat, they also didn't take kindly to "weekend warriors" as they called em',
> 
> sliding up on any of thier money makin spots....sure the gulf if open to everyone, but not my secret numbers...nor their's...if you stumble across
> 
> one of them by mistake...cool....but following me out ..I don't think so...


All this talk about shooting someone is B.S. Kill someone over a spot and you arespending the rest of your life in prison. The original post about following himwas made in jest, get over it.I've worked on plenty of charter boats, and the Captain never said he was going to shoot someone for running on his spot. Yeah the get pissed, rightly so, but a sane individual isn't going to prison over something so stupid.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome, that's all I can say!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

honestly, Ronnie is always watching for boats on the horizon and on his radar... and as soon as one pops up, he moves way off of his spots...

besides, where he's catching these grouper, most of the guys in their Bayliners wouldn't be able to budge one of those groupers, especially without braid.


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

I'll shoot someone over my spots, it's a long way out & I doubt anyone will find the bodies for a while anyway...



I wasn't saying that they'll kill over their spots literally, but if you wanna run up on them & be cocky about doin it...



be my guest...a shotgun is a good motivator to get the hell away from us...I'm just saying chasing a charter, is BAD manners...I know he was 



joking that's why i said.."I know you're only kidding though.." You're right...no one would ever shoot someone over something as little as a 



fishing spot...or a neighborhood, or a pair of shoes, or any money in your wallet, or just because you were in the wrong place at the wrong 



time.....i love to stir the pot.......


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_lblFullMessage>I'll shoot someone over my spots, it's a long way out & I doubt anyone will find the bodies for a while anyway..."
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Really.... hope you & your cellmateJaMarcus have a long & meaningful relationship & that yourano-rectal reconstruction goes well


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

"ano-rectal" now that's one word I never thought I would see on the forum under a grouper thread of all places.


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

> *REEL STAMAS (7/4/2008)*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_lblFullMessage>I'll shoot someone over my spots, it's a long way out & I doubt anyone will find the bodies for a while anyway..."
> 
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Really.... hope you & your cellmateJaMarcus have a long & meaningful relationship & that yourano-rectal reconstruction goes well




Oh I will...& I'm sure the surgery will go fine, because the thought protecting my spot from a guy in a 2550 Stamas Cuddy w/225 Hondas,



will help me sleep the night away on everyone's tax dollar...& why does it have to be Jamarcus can't it be Carl, Larry or maybe Bubba....



told you I love to stir the pot....


----------

